# Where do you draw the line on who you ride with?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I ride to enjoy - so my line is where that enjoyment is lessened by the person(s) I am with.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Argh my bestie galloped off on me whilst we were on a hired trail ride (before I had Sky.. though he'd never gallop if another horse did) but omg I nearly died. No 2 point either.. it was just lean and go and that was actually a weekend before I began to ride Sky LOL! It's like "You can stay on a galloping horse.. you can ride this horse" xD


But seriously, now that giggle time is over, safety first. If there are people jeopardizing your safety or that of your horse's.. then you should NOT be there. Or if someone just complains the whole time (Seriously people who do that.. it's horse riding!! It's awesome) and make it super unfun.. yeah they will kill your riding mojo. 

Also if there are people who blatantly disrespect your space or criticize you.. don't ride with them.

Basically jerks from all 4 corners of the world (an expression.)


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Riding is my relaxation and entertainment. If someone makes my ride not relaxing or entertaining then I don't go with them again. Exception to that is training rides for green people or horses.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

with the exception of a planned green rider and or horse trip. I dont ride "with" anyone. We can go to the trailhead together, meet up at lunch, head home. But I figured out, please dont wait on me, and ":hey I am gonna kick it in gear see you at the trailer" works very well for me. If we happen to be going the same pace thats great. If you wanna go faster take off , catch ya later. Same if I wanna go faster. I just dont see the need to be attached at the hip.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I am old school and was raised where trail riding was just that, riding on a trail in the Sierra Nevada Mountain's growing up and when my dad and I were together or took others out, we were courteous of others and those who's skill was not as good as ours. A trail ride is suppose to be enjoyable, if one person in a group wanted to lope or move out, then we would ask EVERYONE if that was okay or to alert them to check up their horse, they would walk by then at the head of the trail let their horse go. 

If we had an older horse or a green rider or green horse with us, again, we keep the pace at a walk or what they were comfortable with. We at that time, had no cell phone to take with us if things should go wrong or we had a hurt horse to call for help, we relied on each other and the knowledge that was in our collective group. We also stayed at the pace of the slowest horse and I NEVER leave anyone behind. 

Someone ever jerked my bridle off or tried to, I have long reins for a reason, your going to get them laid over whatever body part happens to come into striking distance. If I can't get you when you haul freight by me and think it is funny, you won't be laughing when I get back to camp. Horses are powerful animals and even the most well trained one may have an off day or spook or bolt and people get hurt or have a bad day too. I have gone out on my own when in a group of riders when I felt what they were doing or where they were going may be dangerous and won't take risks with my horse. I was on one trail ride where one guy, on a mule, thought it was funny to get ahead of the group them "jump out" at us screaming! My poor mare was on edge for a lot of the ride and we finally said enough and turned back around. Took me longer to find my way back to camp, as I had never been on that trail before, but we did it. I don't suffer fools well. 

If it isn't fun, then don't do it. Can you get those riders who are looking for a more relaxing, safe ride together and you all go out on your own? Is that a possibility?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had one of those people who tried to pull the bridle off cuz it's funny. My horse was 16.1hh and tipped the scales at 1350 lbs. He also had no qualms about plowing into another horse or person if directed to do so. The scenario suddenly wasn't so funny as his shoulder hit the other horse and almost knocked him down. He'd have been a good police horse.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow...don't want to ride with any of those folks. I did have everyone take off at a gallop once on a straight away that was mowed like a lawn. I wasn't in my own saddle and I was a sissy rider - I hadn't progressed into galloping (still haven't) and I was on a former race horse that had a melt down when they hauled off and left....I tried circling, etc. and he was going back into steep embankment. Red wanted to GO - I am sure to him it just looked like a race track and he had a 98 speed index. To Red it was on like donkey kong. I got off and tried to calm him down. My hubby finally returned and he got on him and tried to calm him down. I walked him back over a mile and about 1/2 way there my boy finally calmed down. 

No one meant any harm but it was pretty upsetting to me. I still ride with that same group but still wouldn't haul off at a gallop. 

I don't care for the stop and go...stop...trot.stop......trrrrroooooottttt.walk...trot 4 strides...stop. gaaaa...that makes one crazy! We have a lady that does that and she is the sweetest thing but it will make you a little nuts. Or the ones that blow by you and say "control your horse" and yet if you trot off when they aren't interested has the nerve to be upset...we had one of those kind of riders too!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Booze + riding don't mix in my book, so I absolutely will not ride with anyone who has been drinking. 

I try to go out with similarly intentioned riders. We all agree on the average rate of speed before leaving the barn. If I get the feeling that someone's not being on the level about their intentions, I make an excuse to not go. 

While I am happy to ride with newbies to help assimilate both them and their horses, I will not go out with a beginner riders. Newbie to trails and beginner rider are two different things. If a person cannot handle the basic situations that can come up on the trails, that's just a recipe for disaster. 

Luckily for me, I know the people I trail ride with and rarely have to deal with strangers, so we are all usually on the same page.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Read the babysitting thread on here. That discusses a lot with beginners. But as others have said before me, if it ain't fun, there is not a repeat ride.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When I trail ride, I'm out there to leg up horses and get them fit for competition. My younger sister sometimes rides our older gelding with us, so I warn her and tell her to get in line behind our mom when I'm going to give my horse a good gallop. I've trail ridden with complete beginners before, and it's absolutely no fun and in no way productive for me, so I tend to go out solo or bring an experienced friend with me.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Considering drunks, morons, and unruly kids are the only people I could ride with around here, I would much rather ride with a newbie.

The one type of person I won't ride with is unruly kids. I have been hurt a few time from kids screwing around by horses, and have seen a few kids hurt so that's where I draw the line. Kids who listen are fine, but the ones that bounce around like they've had 5 red bulls annoy me.

I also don't like people who walk on the horse trails that try to scare your horse. Once I was riding and these people were jumping around and making noises at us, but luckily my mare thought nothing of it. Or the people that are walking and take up the whole trail, making you wait on the side until they pass.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Haileyyy said:


> Considering drunks, morons, and unruly kids are the only people I could ride with around here, I would much rather ride with a newbie.
> 
> The one type of person I won't ride with is unruly kids. I have been hurt a few time from kids screwing around by horses, and have seen a few kids hurt so that's where I draw the line. Kids who listen are fine, but the ones that bounce around like they've had 5 red bulls annoy me.
> 
> I also don't like people who walk on the horse trails that try to scare your horse. Once I was riding and these people were jumping around and making noises at us, but luckily my mare thought nothing of it. Or the people that are walking and take up the whole trail, making you wait on the side until they pass.


Had to giggle...ride a Percheron who is 17.2H and watch em move like a flock of sheep!!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

While I am happy to ride with newbies to help assimilate both them and their horses, I will not go out with a beginner riders. Newbie to trails and beginner rider are two different things. If a person cannot handle the basic situations that can come up on the trails, that's just a recipe for disaster. MyBoyPuck

This sums it up best. Have not seen it better anywhere.

Hadn't even thought about that yet, but BIG, HUGE difference between new to trails, and beginner.




​


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Drunk riders! Never had that happen thankfully. It makes me laugh in a kind sick way to even think of it. How dumb can you be? At our boarding facility that would not be tolerated. No alcohol or smoking allowed. I have ridden with a few people I would care not to ride with again but if I choose to punish myself I have to be aware of what to expect. This being said, because the problem person likes to ride with us in a group and had no idea their riding was dangerous to them and to the rest of us included. My friend had the guts to tell said person and they are and said person is now taking lessons. Hope it helps them. I usually enjoy riding with others but I log most of my hours alone as I am a shift worker and have more weekday free time. If I ride with others I am respectful of their riding ability and their horse's demeanor. I love being out on the trail and I don't want anyone hurt if you can avoid it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

or how bout the people who tell you how often they ride, how many crow hopping green horses they've been on, etc, then you get them out and want to go for a slow trot and they refuse? Turns out they rarely if ever cantered and never gone faster than a walk out in the open(not admitted till after)? And they complain constantly when they trip, toss their head, stomp flies, etc? NO THANKS.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a lot of respect for the riders that take beginner riders out on trailrides, without them I wouldn't have learned. I can't go out on trails with beginners though. I once had my friend take off in a canter and the horse I was riding took off and tried to catchup, no matter what I did I couldn't bring her down, so had to hang on for dear life lol it was so scary and afterwards I got off and my legs shook so bad. I had to get back on and ride home which was very hard, now I'm like if your going to canter just give out a warning, I will figure it out  I think the hardest part about riding with other people is when they put pressure on you to do things you just don't feel comfortable doing. I don't mind riding in a creek with pebbles but I hate riding when they have these long flat huge rocks with slippery stuff on them. I don't like riding down really steep hills. I just go around and pick my way through ;-)


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine is plain and simple. I ride with family and close friends. If i even think someone may be a idiot i pass on riding with them and ride alone.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i ride with my Friend only one, or my mom, i like small groups and its ussually my horses with my mom or one of my friends i go through the rules, and if they cant fallow them they can walk that horse back to the trailer. 

me adn my friend who take our own horses have fun we will gallop up hills and create our own trails.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I prefer riding with a small number of friends, with whom it is fun to explore new trails, take off at a gallop or just go for a little ride bareback, and you always know that the ride will be relaxing and you will get along well with the people. But I sometimes help out my B.O. as a trail guide and I don't mind babysitting newbies from time to time. After all, it is a perfect opportunity to show people, how fun and exciting riding can be. My horse is experienced as a leading trail horse, so he always acts very bravely and mature when such rides happen.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I like taking out newbies, if they have a brain in their head, some courage, and stamina. If you wanna play 2000 questions or whine your butt hurts, stay home. I want to enjoy a ride. Now that's not to say I don't want to answer questions, but with a hearing problem and constantly having to turn and lip read, or turn my hearing aide up full blast, it gets unpleasant. If you get tired, say something, but not every 15 minutes.
I won't ride with drunks. Now after the ride, designate a responsible person or 4 and crack a beer. Have fun around that campfire. I could care less cause I won't be one of the ones hung over the next day. 
I don't ride with bratty kids. Bratty kids get taken back to the barn and sent on their way. Sorry. I taught mine to listen, be respectful, and mind. You teach yours the same and THEN come see me. Bratty kids who don't listen are dangerous.


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Another woman and I were talking about our "riding experiences" with other people, and she was telling me about last ride she
> 
> Another kept having her horse's rump laid on by head of another horse, whose rider could not keep it from doing that.
> 
> So what is "NOPE, NO MORE" for you others who trail ride?


This caused my bucking issue and fighting issue with my horse.. We donttrail ride any more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, glad to know that not every one is opposed to taking newbies out. If every one was against it, I would be sitting on my bum, all alone. :-(

I'm not exactly a newbie, but I haven't ridden in years, and am just starting to get back into it. I'm no coward - I went on a trail ride last year with some of daughter's friends and didn't hesitate on the obstacles and ravines. (There wasn't any water, due to the drought, or I would have crossed the water, too.)

I'm not afraid to discipline my horse, either. She was acting like an idiot at one point on the ride - she was getting tired of standing around waiting for the other horses to cross a trail obstacle. She kept pawing and backing up. A sharp smack on her neck and a "quit that you idiot" stopped the bad behavior and tickled the funny bones of some of the experienced riders - especially when Dancer looked so shocked. :shock:

My biggest fear is not being welcome on the next ride.


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

dee said:


> Well, glad to know that not every one is opposed to taking newbies out. If every one was against it, I would be sitting on my bum, all alone. :-(
> 
> I'm not exactly a newbie, but I haven't ridden in years, and am just starting to get back into it. I'm no coward - I went on a trail ride last year with some of daughter's friends and didn't hesitate on the obstacles and ravines. (There wasn't any water, due to the drought, or I would have crossed the water, too.)
> 
> ...


If I do trails its alone or with one new person, with my horses I'm sure theywill welocome you back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

There are a number of people I won't ride with, but my line in the sand is with people who are not concerned with my/my horses safety. I don't even finish a ride together with them. I just give them my cell number, tell them to call me when they get hurt, and ride off on my own.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I draw the line at those who nitpick and who act like they have appointments to keep that they didn't mention before the ride. 

For instance:

Lets meet at 9 a.m. have a nice ride, swim and eat after, ok? 

Sure!

So, I show up between 8 & 8:30, start grooming and tacking my horse. They show up at 5 mins to 9 and with dirty horses all tacked up in the trailer. They immediately start making cracks about I think I'm going to a show and what a waste of time all that is. Ummmmm, it's my time right? And I'm not bitching about being embarrassed to ride with you on your horse that looks like the creature from the Black Lagoon (cesspool). 

Then we start out at 9 a.m. and one person looks at their watch and starts setting limits like, "Let's ride out for 1 hr and then we should be able to get back in 30 to 45 mins and then we can swim for 20 and ......", Ok, I'm done, right then. Sayonara, catch ya l8r that's not what I signed on for. If you're limited for time, let me know ahead of time, I'm ok with that. But when EVERY ride starts feeling like a **** doctor's appt., I'm through. 

Then we get back, we've eaten, everyone has cooled their horses and they've groomed as much as they want to. I take mine over and bathe 'em and bring them back to dry and groom and braid their mane & tail and someone starts complaining about they can't leave til I do because we should all leave together. Ok, I get that on the trail, but in the parking lot? I got there on my own didn't I? 

At that point I start turning down invitations and start riding on my own. And I don't mind taking out newbies either, if they are at least safety concious and amenable to listening if I say I have a safety concern.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought this topic over one more time and defined, when I would really draw the line - I wouldn't ride with drunks and bratty children (as someone already mentioned before), but these groups are not an issue at our place - they wouldn't even be let on a horse, because our B.O. is very strict about safety rules for clients, and our boarders are simply different, polite and non-drinking folk. 

I also wouldn't ride with hotheads who'd disobey the trail guide, try racing and do other disobedient and immature things. Also, I've once drawn the line for a lady, who, being just an advanced beginner, complained all through the ride about how untrained the BO's horses were and how she'd do a better job in their training. That was just plain disrespectful - if you don't like the place that much, you don't have to come for rides there, and, besides, her statements were totally untrue and irritating.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I take beginners out quite a lot - part of my teaching job is to take out trekkers or 'holiday hacks' come summer time. I actually quite enjoy it, most people are very keen, and ask lots of questions about the horses and you can enjoy a nice conversation out on the trail. I keep it very slow for beginners, walking with maybe a few short, slow trots for them to have a go, and on riding school horses I can trust to follow mine nose to tail. I would also lead from horseback anyone who was nervous.

I also find it really helpful in conditioning my horse in the summer - three hour and a half treks a day, walking up and down hills and maintaining a slow jog is very good for building fitness, and for keeping him calm and relaxed. 

However, when hacking in my own time, I don't like to have to look after people. It's different if it's a one off, I can cope with that, but I prefer to be able to relax and enjoy my ride if it;s in my own time. I ride out with my sister or one of my more experienced friends, or else on my own, and vary between fast-paced cross country prep kind of hacks and slow, chatty ones, but I liked to have the choice. What does irritate me though is riding with people who say that their horse has to go in front, and then don;t look after the ride and either race off or go ridiculously slowly. The lead horse has a responsibility to temper their pace - certainly, when I'm behind, my horse is very difficult to control speed wise as he gets very wound up at the back, so whoever 'has' to go in front has to be able to alter their paces to suit or else I'll avoid riding out with them again - fighting with Fitz for 2 hours is no fun.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess it comes down to the attitude of the rider. If they are humble and realistic about their abilities, want to keep themselves and others safe and come out to learn and have fun, sure, even if they are begginers(once in a while).

The issue is the bad attitude. So many think they know everything, but
1)cant control their horse("sorry I ran into/raced by you, my horse is in a mood")
2) terrible seat, bad hands, unhappy horse
3)blown up oppinion of their own abilities. If I say we are going on a trail ride up and down hills, at a trot and canter, and you say "sure" but start freaking out any faster than a walk, not ok.

I've ridden 1000's of miles, on dozens of horses, several disaplines, started my own colts and I might BARELY hit intermediate level, there is so much to learn.

Lots have no thought of safety for themselves, others or the horses. Having to sit with a rider who was violently bucked off and has a shattered limb, or hold a horse down with a broken leg until a vet gets there quickly ruins your day. You want to kill your self? Do it when I'm not around, and dont injure me and my horse while your at it. This includes drunk riding.

Whiners and complainers get sent home. I don't need to hear you telling me how naughty my horse is for tripping on a root or stomping a fly. If you cant deal with it, ride an ATV.

when riding my horse, follow my rules. If I tell you to ride with a loose rein and you are constantly cranking their head like you were in the middle of a dressage test, you will get off my horse and I really don't care how many competitions you have been in.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

I have had a lot of fun reading this topic. Pretty sure no one here would want to ride with me. 

I have pretty much given up trail riding with anyone. Everyone has some sort of issue. You are riding too fast, riding too slow, they are afraid it is "too much" work for their horse, etc. Bratty kids? I won't tolerate them on the ground. I will feed them to my horse before I would consider riding with them. 

When I first started riding, I went on many trails with my instructor. He would gallop off, fly past me, take a different trail - all at random. He didn't announce he was going to trot, lope or suddenly turn left. He always encouraged me to do the same.

It isn't as crazy at it sounds. My horse and I quickly became used to this independence. My horse learned to listen to me and not other horses around him. It made for many fun rides.

There is a time and place for everything. This behavior isn't suitable for all trail riding, but once you are practiced at it there isn't much some trail idiot can do to annoy your or your horse.

I also don't see anything wrong with the occasional libation while riding. Everything in moderation. I don't usually drink and ride, but was in a pretty strange situation which involved drinking and riding not that long ago. Make a long story short - it isn't always the end of the world. Actually was a fun and safe ride. (NOTE: Professional drinker on a closed course. Don't try this at home)

I generally go trail riding to get away from people.  Last thing I enjoy on a trail is a bunch of people who want to go slower when I want faster, faster when I want slower, left when I want right, etc. Trail riding for me is freedom from all those things. I spend most of my days trying to keep other people happy. A trail ride is my chance to drop out and do what I want.


Also, someone mentioned earlier that a trail group should only go as fast as it's slowest rider. I agree completely, as you should never endanger someone else. However, while this is fair to the slower rider, it is not fair or enjoyable to the faster rider. They have a "right" to enjoy the ride as well.

I help out on a big organized trail ride. People sign up to be in the "slow" "medium" or "fast" groups. We clearly state the gaits that people can expect in each group.

As you might expect, plenty of people who sign up for the "fast" group can not, should not or will not go fast. This means the whole group has to slow down to accommodate that person(s). It's not safe to force the slow person to speed up, but it is also not fair to the others who also paid money to ride a faster gait. It isn't as easy as you might think to get the problem rider out of the group (especially when you are out on the trail with nowhere to put them).


I guess my "moral" is - whenever you have several people on horses, you will have people who don't agree. Everyone is right - it's just that these "right" positions often conflict.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I ride with my husband, and we have a close friend we ride with often. Sometimes we pick up a ride with people we used to ride with but don't see often anymore. We don't do HUGE organized trail rides....WAY too much drinking and craziness. I don't like riding with people who don't respect their horses or with people who are drinking. Newbies are ok as long as they don't whine. I'm not into excitement: I get enough of that at work.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I will usually initiate the new boarders to the different trails available at the barn as I am one who logs more time riding than most. It can be fun as you get to meet new people and see how their horse is with others and I still get my alone time with just me and my horse once we finished or on another day. Thankfully, for some rides there's always another day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I am usually the rider that nobody else wants to ride with. Whenever I'm plodding around on my older broke horses, I like to go places that are...um...difficult. Tough to navigate terrain with large rocks on steep hills, small cliffs, trees, creek beds, sometimes 2 or more of these things all together. So long as I'm on a horse I know well enough to trust, I am virtually fearless when it comes to rough terrain. Plus, my Mustang is 1/4 mountain goat, so he can go places a lot of domestic horses have trouble LOL.

Then, if I'm riding a young horse, I am going everywhere at a long trot or a lope, then on the way home, I trot for 4-5 strides, stop, back up, trot for a few strides, stop, back up, etc, etc, etc for the last quarter mile or so back to the barn.

That alone weeds out a lot of the riders who aren't serious about riding.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I have friends who drink and ride - not really my thing, but some of them are really fun to ride with for shorter amounts of time. I'd much rather just pack some water (and those little individual packets of mix-in flavors for water), a few snacks for the day, and hit the trail. Save the alcohol for back at the campsite once the horses are settled for the evening. Just don't over-do it, because trail riding with a hangover is no fun at all. Made that mistake just once, never going to do it again. . .ugh.:?

I _will_ ride with novice riders _or_ green horses on a limited basis - if I know ahead of time that they are novice, or that the horse is new to trails and may need some extra time or attention. Every horse and rider needs to start someplace, and my horse is a good "babysitter" for horses that need a boost of confidence. 

That doesn't mean they have an open invitation to ride with me _every_ single time. Sometimes I may want to take a more challenging trail, or just do "solo" work with my horse without having to keep an eye on my trail buddy. 

I draw the line at extremely nervous riders, or those who do not even have basic control of their horse even in an arena, or those who allow their horse to misbehave on trail and never correct that behavior because they don't want to "damage the relationship" with their horse. If that's their approach to training, it's their business, I just don't want to ride with them.

I draw the line at green riders _on_ green horses, especially if the rider is the kind that doesn't listen when someone tells them they need to stop their horse from doing something before it becomes a bigger problem. I don't want to ride with someone who is in the process of "creating a monster" just because they think they're a better rider than they actually are. 

My patience with children on rides is. . .limited.:lol: I will not ride with young kids unless I already know that their parent is a competent, secure, experienced rider who can take the kid back to camp on their own. I've been on too many rides already where the kid started whining two hours into a five hour ride and the parent insisted they keep going.

When you are on trail, you are the _rider, _not just a passenger. You cannot just baby your horse and let it get away with annoying or dangerous behaviors and expect other people to come to your assistance when you get yourself into trouble.

You _have_ to be somewhat self-sufficient. Know how to adjust your own stirrups and tighten your own girth and fix a saddle if it's sliding back. You have to know how to look ahead so that you can negotiate your way through tricky footing. No one else in the group can steer or stop your horse for you. 

You _have_ to be aware of your surroundings. You have to be agile enough to duck under a limb, you have to know how to steer your horse's whole body to avoid getting your leg scraped against a tree trunk, or to keep your horse from stepping in a hole or washout.


----------

